# how nice is mike!!!



## 23448 (Jan 26, 2007)

hi guys, just wanted to say if anyone has any hesitations about starting the programme then dont have! i got myself all worked up today because already had hypnotherapy in the past and didnt know if i should do the cds etc. Sent mike an email and he emailed back in like an hour with some really nice words of reassurance and guidance. its really nice to have someone so supportive!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Yep - he is the BEST!!!! He is a rare person, in that he listens and is kindly towards everyone he meets - and he gives this extra help on his own time - not many docs do that!Glad you contacted him, and now you know that we are all here to support and help you through this! You are not alone on your journey to feeling better... all the best to ya! Tara!


----------

